
Visual Studio Code for Mac and Linux (MS Build 2015) [video+comments] - karmakaze
http://www.windowscentral.com/microsoft-build-2015-keynote-live-blog
======
keithwarren
tldr; light weight Visual Studio for OSX/Windows/Linux with support for dozens
of languages, intellisense (autocomplete), refactoring, debugging (yes, real
debugging) and it is free.

~~~
sputnik27
"free" as in "beer" or as in "speech"?

~~~
karmakaze
Wasn't specified, so I'll conservatively say 'beer'.

------
joshdev
It appears to be a fork of Atom.io. Just take a look at the app contents on
OSX.

    
    
      $ ls "Visual Studio Code.app/Contents/MacOS/"
      Atom

------
seivan
[https://code.visualstudio.com/download](https://code.visualstudio.com/download)

------
japaget
Please put a [video] tag on the title, especially since the video launches
automatically as soon as the page is loaded.

~~~
karmakaze
Thanks, done. [I was browsing muted and only read the live blogging comments.]

